# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Jack White

## VWxyz67

Does anyone know where i can get the tab for 'little ghost' by the white stripes? none of the sites i have found seem accurate. Or, even just inform me of what chords he is playing. Thanks,

Hunter

----------


## Tom C

try www.Ultimate-Guitar.Com

----------


## Ed Goist

I just picked-up The White Stripes' live album _'Under Great White Northern Lights'_ today.

*Wow! Awesome!* Jacks lays down some fine mandolin on a rip-snortin' version of _Little Ghost_, as well as on the folksy, Celtic-inspired _Prickly Thorn. But Sweetly Worn._ Fantastic stuff!

----------


## Mandavelin

i am pretty sure he is just playing the simplest of G-C-D chords. It's really a very simple song and easy to figure out.

G 0-0-2-3
C 0-2-3-0
D 2-0-0-2

Hope that helps!

might be in A... but he probably capos up for that. He's a guitartist, not a mandoman and I am pretty sure he learned it on a lark for that song.

----------


## Ed Goist

> i am pretty sure he is just playing the simplest of G-C-D chords. It's really a very simple song and easy to figure out.
> 
> G 0-0-2-3
> C 0-2-3-0
> D 2-0-0-2
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> might be in A... but he probably capos up for that. He's a guitartist, not a mandoman and I am pretty sure he learned it on a lark for that song.


I think it is in A...chord sequence A-D-A-E? Sounds pretty decent strumming along to the live version with:
A= 2-2-4-5
D= 2-4-5-2
E= 4-2-2-4

----------


## {JM}

awesome

----------


## Ed Goist

*Seven Nation Army for GDAE tuned instruments*

Great tune for beginners, it's quite easy to play, and sounds great (though it definitely does sound better on a lower voiced instrument like an octave mandolin or GDAE tenor guitar). As one would expect, sounds particularly good on an electric with appropriate distortion or fuzz.

It's all based on the opening riff, which is played on the G & D strings:

Intro/Verse:

*D-2-2-5-2-0-----
G-----------5-4-*
This riff gets played *12 times* (you'll get the feeling for the timing as you play it).

Then you play the following series of Power Chords:

Pre-Chorus & Post-Chorus:
*G (0-0-X-X) X8
A (2-2-X-X) X8*

Then you play a sequence of power chords that mirror the notes in the introductory riff:

Chorus:
*EEGEDCB
EEGEDCDCB*

E = 9-9-X-X
G = 12-12-X-X
D = 7-7-X-X
C = 5-5-X-X
B = 4-4-X-X

Song sequence:
* intro
* pre-chorus
* chorus X2
* post-chorus
* verse
* pre-chorus
* chorus (_solo played here_)
* post-chorus
* verse
* pre-chorus
* chorus
* Then End with:
*Power E* = 9-9-X-X, followed by
*open E maj* = 1-2-2-0

Let me know what you think.
Solo to follow...If I can figure it out  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Merlo

> *Seven Nation Army for GDAE tuned instruments*
> 
> Great tune for beginners, it's quite easy to play, and sounds great (though it definitely does sound better on a lower voiced instrument like an octave mandolin or GDAE tenor guitar). As one would expect, sounds particularly good on an electric with appropriate distortion or fuzz.
> 
> It's all based on the opening riff, which is played on the G & D strings:
> ...
> Let me know what you think.
> Solo to follow...If I can figure it out


no way! thanks a lot for this one Ed.  I was just 1/2 a$$ trying to figure this one out the other night in anticipation for this:
(from evening performance 5/24 @ Scottish Rite Theater, Detroit, MI



note: there were no mandolins played during this show.  Also notice Bryn Davies on bass (playing for 2)

----------


## Ed Goist

Paul; thanks so much for posting that video. It is killer.
Not only the performance, but the audio and video quality too!
Great stuff! Thanks.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's a very cool, almost 2-hour long documentary filming of a concert during Jack White's current tour. Throughout the tour, White has used an all-female band (_The Peacocks_) for one set, and an all-male band (_The Buzzards_) for the other.
This is absolutely riveting, brilliant stuff IMO.
The second hour of the video (featuring The Buzzard's set) features mandolin on a few songs.

----------


## journeybear

BTW & FWIW, tomorrow SNL is re-running the Lindsay Lohan/Jack White episode from 3/3/12. This was with the all-female band in white for the first song ("Love Interruption," fairly quiet) and the all-male band in black for the second song ("Sixteen Saltines," fairly loud). There sorta was MC for the second one, but it couldn't be heard. I mean, I ain't even bothering to put it on the Mandolins On TV thread.

----------


## mahoganyfolk.com

> Here's a very cool, almost 2-hour long documentary filming of a concert during Jack White's current tour. Throughout the tour, White has used an all-female band (_The Peacocks_) for one set, and an all-male band (_The Buzzards_) for the other.
> This is absolutely riveting, brilliant stuff IMO.
> The second hour of the video (featuring The Buzzard's set) features mandolin on a few songs.


Thanks for sharing this video!! awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Ed Goist

----------

